# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Sera alguma anemona?

## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas , ppl.

Alguem me sabe dizer, que coral e este?

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, isso é uma praga tipo aiptásia penso eu...


Mas espera que alguém te diga algo, em tempos tive e matei com kalk, pois tive medo... E começaram a crescer demasiado rápido para o meu gosto claro...


Abr

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Alguem me sabe dizer, que coral e este?


 :Olá: Viva 
Isso tem todo o aspecto de serem Anemonia majano, ou anémonas majano e são ou podem ser um praga ainda pior do que as Aiptasia.
Podes ler mais aqui Anemónia majano? O que é, qual o nome? e aqui Que anémona é esta? e aqui Majano?

Caso optes por eliminar tens pelo menos duas formas de o fazer

aqui tens uma possível solução Joe's Juice Aiptasia & Majano Anemones Solution

aqui tens como aplicar solução concentrada de kalk e não te preocupes com o kalk que se depositar nas imediações desde que este não toque em nenhum coral...!

o exemplo é-nos dado pelo Mauricio Foz e embora seja numa Aiptasia, é igual para as Majano









Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Como o Pedro disse e bem é mesmo uma Manjano!

Eu no meu antigo aquário tive uma praga de Manjano (até querer ter), a qual eliminei muito facilmente com o Joe's Juice que o Pedro referiu!

Esse tipo de anémona propaga-se muito rapidamente e queima tudo o que estiver à sua volta! Aconselho-te a elimina-las o mais rápido possível!

Um abraço!

----------

